# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Redgum posts in ground

## JontyG

Hi, 
I'm going to be concreting in a couple of Redgum posts for a Merbau screen I'm putting up in the near future. 
I was planning to dig them in about 600mm, and set in place with some quickset concrete.  
Is there any special treatment that needs to be applied to the posts before they are put in the ground, or do they just go straight in? 
Also, what sort of lifespan can one expect from Redgum posts when placed in ground? 
Many thanks,
Jonty

----------


## China

Some say you don't need to treat with anything as termites won't eat it. The truth is is they love it and you need to treat the soil and the post, post will need a water proof coating in the old days they used bitumin or tar based coatings, plus you need to lay a termite barrier of some type. Lifespan will depend on your preperation, I've seen redgum last 10 years and I've also see it last 6 weeks

----------


## oohsam

6 weeks! 
Unlikely. Redgum sleepers that are used as railway sleepers wouldn't have been used if they only lasted 6 weeks. 
Is there a reason you're using redgum? just for cosmetic purposes? 
I've used a cypress pine treated post for my screening, and then some feast and watson 'merbau' colour Gives it a nice deep red colour, almost like redgum! and its cheaper...and its treated... 
Anyway thats my 2 bob.

----------


## JontyG

Thanks for the replies. 
Will definitely look at using Cypress with a Merbau stain. 
I was planning on treating the submerged part of the post with a sealer like Gripset51, but I've read in other posts that it's not a good idea to treat the end grain that goes in the ground, as it prevents water that seeps down the post from exiting  - is this true? 
Cheers,
Jonty

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I've got 72 river red gum stumps in the ground in a termite friendly area with much natural RRG to feed on. The other 100 odd stumps have been in the ground for nearly 60 years and most are in reasonable nick.  The ones that weren't were the ones that were vulnerable to water - so the ones around the edge of the house. The termites left them alone - too many easier targets. 
Use RRG as you like but don't whatever you do set the timber in concrete....it keeps moisture next to the timber and this will accelerate decomposition.  The other reason is that the timber you use will almost certainly be 'green' - so it'll shrink quite rapidly in the first couple of years (I've had nominal 150mm square RRG timber shrink down to nominal 140mm within twelve months).  Then the post will rattle about in its concrete collar.  Same problem will happen with cypress too.  This is why timber house stumps are not set in concrete. 
Just use the post (with a 200x400 soleplate attached to the bottom) in a 600 to 800mm deep hole then pack the dirt back around it.....jobs done.

----------


## JontyG

> Just use the post (with a 200x400 soleplate attached to the bottom) in a 600 to 800mm deep hole then pack the dirt back around it.....jobs done.

  Thanks for the tip. 
One of the posts is going to have a gate hanging off it, which will weigh about 30 - 35kg, and be in regular use. In this situation, is it still sufficient to just pack the dirt back around the post - ill it cope with the movement of the gate? 
There are existing concrete pads and stirrups, from an old fence, where the new posts are going to go. I was originally going to dig these up, but now I'm thinking of just reusing them instead of putting the post in the ground. My concern was that the post mounted to the stirrup would have more movement than one in ground. 
Cheers,
Jonty

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The post won't hack it on its own.  It'll need a stay to the ground or (better still) a cross brace back to the next post.  Perhaps you can hide it behind the screen? 
Re-using the pads and stirrups could be fine....if they are sufficiently anchored.   For example, I've got a fence covered with corro that recently bounced off our watertank after a 105km/hr wind blast despite using a 75mm gal tube fence post embedded 600mm in quickset.....it remains looking rather wonky. Oh and the tube didn't bend much....

----------


## JontyG

Ok, think I'm going to bite the bullet and just sink a couple of 100 x 100 gal posts. 
Thanks for the feedback.   :2thumbsup:  
Jonty

----------

